# Puppy Vi - battle with a pinecone video



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

http://youtu.be/LtFyYCXz3wM

Taken at the dog park right next to my place - sorry about the noisy cicadas, don't know how to turn the volume down


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Adorable... What a sweetheart!! ;D ;D ;D
How old is Vi now?


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks! she will be 4 months old on the 4th


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

So cute! I love how she rolls on it. Around here that's a good sign there's something smelly around, but I think Vi is just using it as a backscratcher.


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

How does that mean something smelly is nearby? haha

Yeahh as if she didn't get enough of them from me and the dog park regulars


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Stigeweard said:


> How does that mean something smelly is nearby? haha
> 
> Yeahh as if she didn't get enough of them from me and the dog park regulars


With every dog I've owned they'll be sniffing around like normal and then something changes in their body language, and before you can yell out a leave it, they've dropped their shoulder to the ground and started rolling around on all kinds of delightful things--dead frogs, deer droppings. Nature's perfume or something.


----------

